# Ontario Fly-In trip Results



## shametamer (Jul 22, 2001)

Dems some nice yellow bellies for an ol troller like you Craig! and off the dock? aye sounds like a fantastic time..great pics as well...Who caught the pike Sean is holding? :evilsmile Did you guys let Lee catch anything of size?......p.s. Hey Craig how did your yooper trip go? or did i just miss the post?


----------



## FIJI (May 15, 2003)

the MONSTER minnow I caught.


Think MuskieHunter has the pic (BTW ....your email isnt working)


----------



## trouttime (Mar 30, 2004)

shametamer said:


> Who caught the pike Sean is holding? :evilsmile


Hey Bill,
It is getting mighty cold all of a sudden in these 90 degree temps. :cheeky-sm 

Heck, with all those fish in the lake even a chucker & ducker like me was bound to line one or two, aimlessly puttering around the lake for 7 days. :lol: 

Cant help but notice how just the Thursday night guys were ripped on in your post :16suspect 

How's about joining us next year, we could always make a side bet between us :evilsmile


----------



## shametamer (Jul 22, 2001)

mawaa? sean?.....can i get there with the mag n boat?..no? and u expect me to leave all these 1/2 foot panfish,undersize eyes, hammerhandles and green carp(L. bass) to take on all those fish with mouths so big they couldn't possibly avoid a hook?..Where would the challenge be? Now getting a perch gill or sunnie down here with a mouth circumference of 1 inch and tryin to get all 3 points of a treble than measures an inch and a half in circumference in their mouths,now thats an art! :help: Wench and I had our experience with those crazy regs in far out of michigan places..kinda wierd tryin to catch SMALLEYE, and throwin back all the eyes between 17 and 28 inches! :yikes: or only being allowed to take one northern over 28!  (your pic woulda been a violation)..between minnesota and wisconsin regs my head is still spinning, now you want to add canadian to that? and with me headed to indiana this weekend!  I'll be happy to get back to the 'no fish' thursday nite type lakes!.....Not to mention we still have to settle on a date for the thursday club to run over to Paul's pond and 'beat up' on his pets :lol: ..p.s. h*ll I haven't even got that float trip outta you yet, now ya wanna take and drown me in some big pond in a far off land? :16suspect


----------



## severus (Feb 8, 2000)

Great photos and stories, guys. Sounds like you had a nice time up there.


----------



## kumma (Jul 12, 2002)

shametamer said:


> Dems some nice yellow bellies for an ol troller like you Craig! and off the dock? aye sounds like a fantastic time..great pics as well...


Well we did get some perch troling with hot n tots, although we were targeting wallys.

With all the fishin' off the dock I was reminded of the mastercard commercials..
$1000 Fly in canadian fishin trip...
$750 Worth of fishing tackle...
Fishing off the dock at camp... Priceless :lol: 

I pm'd ya bill regarding the yooper.


----------



## catfishhoge (Mar 16, 2001)

Ok Craig, I got your Hot-Tot for ya! 
It isn't that I drive fast.....rather you drive slow! :lol: 

Rick


----------



## TrailFndr (Feb 12, 2002)

Ok Guys....as promised...Here is the link to the website that shows all the pics that we took at Kaby. I still have more to add, but its a good start. Shown are the pics that I, Sean, Rick, and Larry took. I have Rich's and should have Mikes early this week. I am tryiong to get ahold of Muskiehunter, and I still need Craigs pics.As soon as I get those, I will make the CD's and send them out to all particapants, and to Kaby Kabins.

You will notice that many pics are duplicates, I did not take the time to go thru them all to weed them out. It took a while just to renam them all.

Enjoy...

https://home.comcast.net/~labrunson/photos/photo1.html


----------



## FIJI (May 15, 2003)

who's got the PICS !! ????


----------



## sean (May 7, 2002)

Thanks for sharing the story and pics. Mike, I hope you dont plan on bringing that yellow rainsuit(from the deadliest catch :yikes: ), out duck hunting this year. :lol:


----------



## FIJI (May 15, 2003)

just that BIG water spider you liked so much !!! :yikes:


----------



## kingfisher2 (Mar 22, 2001)

Great pics.. Did you guys fly out of Wawa or Hawk Junction? The moose pic is awsome. Also, were there any brookies in the stream by the waterfalls?

Marc


----------



## catfishhoge (Mar 16, 2001)

Marc,

We flew out of Hornpayne. We were told there were trout above the falls but know one in our group ventured up past them.

Rick


----------



## AL D. (Feb 18, 2003)

Looks like you guys had a great time, thanks for sharing the pictures and stories. Al


----------

